# He wants to leave me...



## truebeauty (Jun 25, 2010)

Things were looking up for me and my boyfriend, our relationship was getting better, the nagging and arguing stopped, and we started counseling to strengthen what we were building. At least I thought that was what was happening. Two days after our first counseling session he turned to me and said he’s not sure about us and I am crushed. For the past couple of weeks it has been much of the same. I know this man loves me and I love him but we are young and that plays heavily on him not wanting to be “tied down.” We have a two year old son who deserves for us to try to make our family work, but my boyfriend is shutting down on me and unwilling to meet my needs. I cannot spend my life caving to his every need without my needs being met as well. It’s baffling to me because we have really tiny issues to overcome but I can’t do it alone. I am completely in love with this man and I don’t want to lose him but I fear that I am. How can I get him to realize what he is losing? I don’t want to let him walk out the door because my heart would hurt too much to let him back in once I feel he realizes what he is throwing away. My heart is really heavy and I don’t know what to do…


----------

